# quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt



## Roter Piranha (11. März 2014)

Hab mal ne frage zu meinem boot. Ich habe ein quicksilver 500 cabin bj 02, dies ist mit 90ps oder 185kg  eingetragen. Jetzt kann ich einen 140ps mit 180kg einspritzer motor bekommen, von den kg passt es ja,von den ps nicht. Kann man bei quicksilver ne ich sag mal Sondergenehmigung oder der gleichen bekommen. Das soll schon alles hand und fuss haben, aus versicherungstechnischen gründen. 
Bitte nur sinnvolle antworten, gerne auch Händler. 
Und die 90ps sind schon am boot,nicht das es gleich hier heisst,bau doch 90 hinter, über mehr leistung bin ich generell immer zu haben


----------



## Vanner (11. März 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

Frag doch am besten gleich beim Hersteller nach. Gerade wenn das für die Versicherung auch in trockenen Tücher sein soll dann brauchst du von dem eh eine Bescheinigung.

 Edit
 Max. Gewicht am Spiegel ist nicht alles, es wirken bei einem so starken Motor ganz andere Kräfte auf ihn als bei einem 90PSer.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage zu meinem boot. Ich habe ein quicksilver 500 cabin bj 02, dies ist mit 90ps oder 185kg eingetragen. Jetzt kann ich einen 140ps mit 180kg einspritzer motor bekommen, von den kg passt es ja,von den ps nicht. Kann man bei quicksilver ne ich sag mal Sondergenehmigung oder der gleichen bekommen. Das soll schon alles hand und fuss haben, aus versicherungstechnischen gründen.
> Bitte nur sinnvolle antworten, gerne auch Händler.
> Und die 90ps sind schon am boot,nicht das es gleich hier heisst,bau doch 90 hinter, über mehr leistung bin ich generell immer zu haben


 

Mehr als erlaubt,ist nicht erlaubt. Alles andere ist Hoeneßfaktor.|uhoh:


----------



## Roter Piranha (11. März 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

Mmh ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht,  die belastung am Spiegel. Also wird das wohl eher nichts.


----------



## schedi3 (12. April 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

ich habe auch eine QS 500 Cabin, schau mal auf das Schild. Bei mir steht 145 kg, max 90PS.

 gruss schedi3


----------



## Bootsrookie (13. April 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

Hallo
 Die Frage stellt sich nicht ob Quicksilver "erlaubt" einen 140PS Motor zu installieren, sondern ob Deine Versicherung es erlaubt.
 Wenn Du dein Boot mit mehr als dem zulässigen Maximum gem. CE Plakette motorisierst verlierst du im Zweifelsfall Deinen Versicherungsschutz. Also auf jeden Fall Deine Versicherung um Genehmigung bitten.
 Ich bin allerdings der Meinung das 140PS für ein 5,00m Böötchen eindeutig zuviel sind. Ich hatte an meiner alten Flipper 620 einen 150PS Evinrude Motor dran. Das Teil fuhr über 70 km/h (bin Binnenländer) aber das Fahrgefühl war mehr als grenzwertig, und das bei einem ansonsten sehr fahrstabilen Boot wie die Flipper. Ich würds an Deiner Stelle lassen #d
 Gruß Thomas


----------



## ragbar (14. April 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

............geht schon,wenn:

-die Versicherung nix dagegen hat
-der Hersteller okay gibt, weil er von Dir den Auftrag zur Verstärkung des Spiegels bekommt.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (14. April 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

Wenn Du ein Haus bauen willst, dann brauchst Du einen Statiker der alle Belastungen und tragende Teile berechnet, bei einen Boot ist das ähnlich. Ein stärkerer Motor bringt mehr Wasserverdrängung und somit deutlich mehr Belastung auf`n  Bug. Keine Versicherung und kein Hersteller dieser Welt werden Dir eine übermäßige Belastung genehmigen und damit ein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## ragbar (15. April 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

Das ist Quatsch, ich habe mehrfach erlebt,daß Boote nach entsprechender Verstärkung höher als üblich für den Typ motorisiert wurden.
Kostprobe:
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=201307&highlight=pischel+bolero

Mods mögen mir vergeben wg. Link zu anderem Forum,ging nicht anders.


----------



## Bootsrookie (15. April 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*



ragbar schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, ich habe mehrfach erlebt,daß Boote nach entsprechender Verstärkung höher als üblich für den Typ motorisiert wurden.
> Kostprobe:
> http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=201307&highlight=pischel+bolero
> 
> Mods mögen mir vergeben wg. Link zu anderem Forum,ging nicht anders.




Was den Bootshersteller angeht magst Du ja recht haben. Das Problem ist nach wie vor die Versicherung. 10PS mehr sind kein Problem, habe ich auch und auf Nachfrage wurde der Versicherungsschutz bestätigt. Ob das bei 50 PS mehr ebenfalls der Fall ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. April 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

Die rechnen sich das irgendwie nach ner Prozenttabelle schön....versichern lässt sich eigentlich alles- auch mein Wiking- Schlauchi mit 35 anstatt erlaubter 25ps


----------



## LAC (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: quicksilver 500 wieviel ps mehr als erlaubt*

Ich frage mich, was du bei dem boot - wenn du es mit 140 ps bestückst- erreichen willst ? Mehr sicherheit, ich glaube es geht nach hinten los. 
Wobei einige betrachter denken, dass ist eine granate - das ist ja auch ein schönes gefühl.
Ich sage das boot ist dafür nicht geeignet - aber basteln kannst du am boot auch damit fahren, wenn es nicht aus dem rahmen fällt, dieses sagt dir dann die versicherung.


----------

